

The Design and Implementation of the Anykernel and Rump Kernels (2012) [pdf] - rutenspitz
http://lib.tkk.fi/Diss/2012/isbn9789526049175/isbn9789526049175.pdf

======
justincormack
There is more on github [1] and the wiki [2] including videos and articles [3]

[1] [https://github.com/rumpkernel](https://github.com/rumpkernel)

[2] [https://github.com/rumpkernel/wiki](https://github.com/rumpkernel/wiki)

[3]
[https://github.com/rumpkernel/wiki/wiki/Info%3A-Publications...](https://github.com/rumpkernel/wiki/wiki/Info%3A-Publications-
and-Talks)

------
pyvpx
anyone here on HN using rumpkernel? if so, care to share how?

~~~
justincormack
I am working on it, got quite a lot of plans but there is also quite a bit of
general usability work to do... will announce some stuff in a bit...

